#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 求 角色扮演或是獸裝 的獸們幫個忙(結束)

## 照

我想請你們幫幫我就是  

*可不可以在我們學校扮cosplay或是表演*

我沒有說急著要  

因為我們學校園遊會在5月3號

以下

地點：台南市東區裕農路801號 - 私立慈幼工商職業學校 

時間：5月三號  至於時間之後再說



那天是星期日大家都可以來 
我說不定會在我們班扮演刺青獅喔XD" 是用水性的畫啦 放心~

我只是想說獸友們可不可以推薦或是幫我找找看而已

要是有興趣請打我的手機或是即時留個言 我會告訴你大慨


手機：0912019233
即時：go576924@yahoo.com.tw
MSN：okami-lion@hotmail.com


謝謝合作 (鞠躬) 


其實這件事不了了之阿

謝謝狐狸大的提供

這次漫延沒有攤位所以也沒什麼關係

----------


## 狐狸

叫班上去租毛毛裝吧!! 最快
台南市就有好租了說
上網搜尋全國舞蹈戲劇服裝 or 金宇舞蹈服飾 等等...........

----------

